# rifle river



## crazyroger1 (Nov 5, 2012)

anyone doing any good on the rifle river east of m-33 south of m-55 ? i'm just off greenwood rd. about a mile from skidway lake. saw a salmon the past few days south of the greenwood bridge. looks to have spawned a few days ago ? caught one small brown on a panther martin, other then that just been practising casting.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Just posted on another thread that about three weeks ago I did pretty well on average sized browns and over the course of a few days I saw a couple of salmon in that area. Thinking about going out this evening too. If I do I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Some steel should be hanging in the holes and rapids on the RR. Good Luck.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Grrrr! Didnt make it out yesterday, but I'm shootin for today. Will post updates .


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Anish said:


> Grrrr! Didnt make it out yesterday, but I'm shootin for today. Will post updates .


 Get em if you need extra spawn I will be down there deer hunting. No deer in the UP the wolves ate them all.


----------



## crazyroger1 (Nov 5, 2012)

went out for a hour or so. nothing, and strangly cold. used a floting spawn bag with a little split shot jist above the leader. let it bounce along the rapids near known holes, but no lucl. i'll try regular spawn with a tiny float about a foot above the leader. might just go back to panther martins and other spinner bait.



GOD BLESS AMERICA !!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

UGH!! Didnt make it out again. Had to dust my chickens. Been dealing with lice and mites for the last two weeks. VERY frustrating!!! :rant:
Soooo, going to try for tomorow. Hope I can get out. This is my favorite time of year to be out on the stream.


----------



## crazyroger1 (Nov 5, 2012)

long range weather looks good. getting warmer and sunny by the weekend. the river is looking goog. up and clear. going out tomorrow. around hear the fish like panther martins. i just got the trout killer 6 pack.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

You know, I keep hearing that about Panther Martins, but I have never had luck on the Rifle with them. One of my favorites just about anywhere else, just not on the Rifle. My favorites are Rapala or spwan bags, especially Raps!


----------

